# conky display



## roddierod (Mar 21, 2009)

Can someone tell me why conky renders a block at the end of the display







I compile it with XFT. I removed all blank lines and spaces from the end of the config file but I still get this.

Thanks.


----------



## MG (Mar 21, 2009)

How did you start conky?


----------



## roddierod (Mar 21, 2009)

This is in Openbox. I don't have any other Window Managers installed.

Here is the .conkyrc

```
background no
use_xft yes

xftfont Lucida Grande:size=8

#xftalpha 0.8

update_interval 0.5

total_run_times 0

double_buffer yes

own_window yes
own_window_type desktop
own_window_transparent yes
own_window_hints undecorated,below,sticky,skip_taskbar,skip_pager

minimum_size 400 5

draw_shades no
draw_outline no
draw_borders no

alignment top_left

gap_x 35
gap_y 5
no_buffers yes
uppercase no

use_spacer right

TEXT
|  ${color yellow}CPU ${color}${cpu}%  |  ${color yellow}LOAD ${color}${loadavg}  |  ${color yellow}PROC ${color}${running_processes}/${processes}  |  ${color yellow}FREQ ${color}${freq_g} GHz  |  ${color yellow}MEMORY ${color}$memperc% ($mem)  |  ${color yellow}SWAP ${color}${swap}/${swapmax}  |  ${color yellow}/USR ${color}${fs_used /usr}/${fs_size /usr}  |  ${color yellow}/DATA_DRIVE ${color}${fs_used /DATA_DRIVE}/${fs_size /DATA_DRIVE} | ${color yellow}NETWORK ${color}${totaldown nfe0}/${totalup nfe0}
```


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Mar 22, 2009)

i tried your conky, and there was no problem at all, i mean i don't see any block!


----------



## MG (Mar 26, 2009)

Have you tried different ways to start conky, like from console, desktop shortcut, filemanager or via ~/.xinitrc?

What happens if you start with:

conky &
disown
exit


----------



## roddierod (Mar 26, 2009)

I've tried starting it from a console and from the autostart.sh script that runs when Openbox starts. However I start it I get the box. 

This is one of the reasons I don't use conky because I always get these boxes.

I'll try fluxbox and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 26, 2009)

What does removing 
	
	



```
use_spacer right
```
 do in your case?


----------



## roddierod (Mar 26, 2009)

*[SOLVED] conky display*

Well it turns out that because I had geany set to ensure there was a new line at the end of files on save.

This cause conky to display a new line character as a block. I removed the setting and saved the file and the block disappeared.

Thanks for everyones attempts at helping.


----------



## paulfrottawa (Dec 27, 2009)

In ~/.conkyrc the freq and freq_g  doesn't work. If there is a trick for that please post it.

```
${color grey}Frequency (in MHz):$color $freq    
${color grey}Frequency (in GHz):$color $freq_g
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 27, 2009)

I use things like ${color}${freq} and they work fine, e.g.:


```
${color #a3a3a3}Frequency: ${color}${freq}
```


----------

